# Short cut



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Next time I think about touching any malts hair to make it look a little shorter, I better study this first









http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_shortcut.htm


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

And this is why Groomers were invented!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL I know Kim, those didn't make any sense to me! Kat, maybe you should just wait until those mobile groomer people near you are up and running....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> *And this is why Groomers were invented*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Kat, I really needed this. it's getting closer to the grooming day for Sparkey by me. but I seriously doubt if I can put him in this position [attachment=15835:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! That one dog looks like a Poodle, not a Maltese.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

</span> Now I know where my groomer got her method. That first pic is terrible & it's been done to my Boo. Instruction # 5 is the absolute worst thing Boo's groomer can do to him. The baboon butt is a nightmare too though. Kat, I think you did a much better job grooming Snowy than that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! I sure don't know a thing about maltese grooming. And I thought that what I found was good









Fay- your reply and the post of that pic sure did crack me up














I didn't think about it, but sure didn't stop







the sec I read it




> Now I know where my groomer got her method.[/B]


LOL...you better not take Boo there next time




> Kat, I think you did a much better job grooming Snowy than that.[/size][/B]


Thanks



> Kat, maybe you should just wait until those mobile groomer people near you are up and running....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I will for sure do, but I just want to be good at grooming my malt. Not expert, but at least to be able to do it myself. I don't like to keep on taking them to the groomer.

I wanna be as good as I am in dog training


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That article was written many years ago by Marjorie Martin who died several yrs after.







The first pic at the top right is of her champion Chanel. She was darling! You cannot make her out well enough to know this but the actual pic in the book is gorgeous. She didn't look like a poodle at all.









This is the article I learned from to cut down maltese. Does Cosy look like a poodle







because this IS the same cut as she has with the exception of her topknot and tail.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> This is the article I learned from to cut down maltese. Does Cosy look like a poodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!!!







Swear?? *Our* Cosy???


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Thanks Kat, I really needed this. it's getting closer to the grooming day for Sparkey by me. but I seriously doubt if I can put him in this position [attachment=15835:attachment][/B]



my little ones are getting groomed today by another new groomer (fingers crossed) anyways I have just printed several pics of sparkey, he has the cutest puppy-teddy bear cut ever.

Amber


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, thanks, enjoy it while it lasts. If I groom him he wont be cute anymore







but at least he'll be happy. I hope


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=284428
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was planning to do the same thing. When the pet mobile groomers come over, will visit Sparkey in youtube and show them Sparkey's video







Hope they get it right. Just hoping











> Awww, thanks, enjoy it while it lasts. If I groom him he wont be cute anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I have a feeling that you will do it right









The only thing that I am happy about Snowy's last funny cut -done by me







- is the shape of his face. It is not the 100% teddy face that I was hoping for him to have, but I think that it is cute. I really love the pic of him in my siggy











> That article was written many years ago by Marjorie Martin who died several yrs after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that








I also don't know Marjorie Martin, but I think that it was nice of him to write an article about our fave breed ((maltese))









Cosy doesn't look like a poodle at all. I love her cute cut ((cutie pie))

I think that it is just the drawing pictures in the article were not really good


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> That article was written many years ago by Marjorie Martin who died several yrs after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Below is the picture I found in one of my Maltese books. Ginny & Zoe & Bella

[attachment=15866:attachment]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

To me the head & beard looks like a poodle.


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking at that color photo of the Poodle cut Maltese....she looks 1/2 naked.


----------

